# Hiding wires for LCD TV



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Panduit makes channels with 90 degree turns. The A/V cables can be ran behind the wall. As for power, you would need a short plug wire & clock outlet behind the unit if mounted on the wall. If you have the mount with a swing arm, or tilts, you can bundle tie the power cord in a figure 8, and still use a clock outlet to plug into.

Situations like this, I would like to see people actually take the time to install proper wall plates for A/V both up where the mount is going to be, and down where the equipment is, instead of trying to use Panduit to hide the wires.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I see other kits that have inside and outside corners, such as this one: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100657473

Many HT receivers will do HDMI up conversion and switching, which means you connect all your sources to the receiver and then run one HDMI cable to the television. That might help you cut down on cables that you need to fit into the raceway.


----------



## onetec (Aug 27, 2010)

You could convert the wires from HDMI and component to cat5e using video baluns thus reducing your wire bundle to about the size of one HDMI.


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Panduit makes channels with 90 degree turns. The A/V cables can be ran behind the wall. As for power, you would need a short plug wire & clock outlet behind the unit if mounted on the wall. If you have the mount with a swing arm, or tilts, you can bundle tie the power cord in a figure 8, and still use a clock outlet to plug into.
> 
> Situations like this, I would like to see people actually take the time to install proper wall plates for A/V both up where the mount is going to be, and down where the equipment is, instead of trying to use Panduit to hide the wires.


I agree. I'm a wall plate junkie. I'm fascinated by wall plates for as many things as possible. 

Maybe you could run the wires up towards the ceiling through a section of the wall, rather than down and to the side. You can then pull the wiring out of the wall towards the ceiling and hide it with crown molding. Then, run the wires back down through a wall cavity off to the side where you'll have your cable box, wii, etc. 

Baluns are also a really good idea. You'll just need to make sure you have enough room behind your TV for short HDMI cables and short RCA component cables to run from the back of the TV to the baluns. 

Do you have any pictures??

There are also quite a few wireless HDMI and component options now. That might be your best choice. You just plug the receiver dongles in to the back of the TV, and then place the transmitters near your equipment. 

Here's a pretty good option I just found! It accepts up to 2 HDMI inputs AND a component input and transmits them to a receiver that has a single HDMI output. You use the transmitter to switch between sources. It's a little pricey, but it's pretty sweet. 

http://www.popsci.com/gear-amp-gadgets/article/2009-01/finally-–-wireless-hd-works
http://www.gefen.com/kvm/dproduct.jsp?prod_id=4318

It's $999 on their site, but you can find them for $665 on amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/Gefen-EXT-WHD...5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1283525264&sr=8-5

Here's another similar product on amazon that lets you transmit 2 HDMI sources and a component source for $586
http://www.amazon.com/Atlona-AT-WHD...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1283525264&sr=8-15

Depending on the type of TV mount you have, you could easily hide the receiver box behind the TV and hook it up using a short 1-3 foot HDMI cable. 

Good luck! Post up some pics so we can get a better idea of what you're talking about. 

Homer


----------

